# I officially suck at this



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't seem to shake the skunk off 
2 more trips over the weekend, lots of great fishing with my dad one day, and alone the next. Covered lots of water, big lagoon, pensacola bay, east along the beach to the pier, west along johnson's beach, out past the last of the pass bouys, nada. Had a glimmer of hope yesterday evening. Found some BIIIIIG bull reds, but they were a bit deep and not hungry of course. They were there, and I found them, so it brought my spirits up a touch. Saw quite a few sheepies along the beach as well. Found a few bait balls in the pass, but nothing on them, plenty of bait up in the bay, but nothing on them either (except for birds) :wallbash:
Well at least it burned some gas through the tank to keep it fresh, and keep the gears turning.
So until I get this dark cloud out from over me, if you see me on the water, pick up and go the other way, because the bite just ended :laughing:
L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wondering why we hadn't heard anything from you in a while......now I see! I have a trip thursday so we will see if I cant do any better. If they refuse to come up like they did me last time, I have a "cheater" plan. Ill try to get a picture for you.....


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, been quiet mostly due to being busy with work and family, and nothing good to report. 
No worries though, I left plenty of them out there for ya:shifty:
L8, Harry


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Glad to hear im not the only one not catching, wednesday, thursday, and saturday morning were no good from johnson beach


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

The sight fishing in the skinny has been incredible lately. Get a yak or on a skiff and do a bit of poling. I blew about ten shots at two different HUGE sheepies which would have been my first on fly. I'll get them. The reds are mainly lower slots but i did see a few nice bruisers cruise by.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Harry I never get to fish but I did have to meet with some gallery people out at Portifino on this past Sunday. Walked over to the beach and saw an enormous school of bulls tearing up the surface between the sandbars. They were rolling on bait with their backs partially exposed. I almost would have thought they were bonito had I not actually seen them. Should have given you a call.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

See, I didn't run far enough  Next time I'll have you with me, and just keep going


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL - I've got the same dang cloud! I've made three trips in the past three weeks, but only haven't seen any schools of bulls yet. Like you, I've burned a lot of gas - so yeah everything in the tank is fresh!

Saw a couple on a deep (4-5 ft) flat, but they were really spooky.

Does 0 for 3 mean I suck worse than you?!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnson Beach Fishing*



PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> Glad to hear im not the only one not catching, wednesday, thursday, and saturday morning were no good from johnson beach


See the post(s) on tides and currents. C2


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

noted


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

tat said:


> Does 0 for 3 mean I suck worse than you?!


I think I'm actually 0 for 3 right now as well :laughing: So I'm worse for not remembering.
All part of it, we gonna find 'em soon :thumbsup:

L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Still sucking  Rough yesterday. Poked outside, but nada. Came back inshore, found reds on a flat, but they wanted nothing to do with nothing. They wouldn't even really spook, but refused every fly across their nose  Well, it was at least another great day on the water shared with my dad


----------

